
Uncrackable phone screens might be coming soon thanks to graphene and silver - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2017/10/31/uncrackable-phone-screens-graphene-silver/
======
voltooid
What would this mean for planned obsolescence policies of phone manufacturers?
If users don't keep buying new ones because the old ones never break?

